# Looking To Adopt Indoor Cat - Hampshire, UK



## PrayForTheWicked (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi all,

I am looking to adopt a kitten/young cat. I have looked on all the rescues in my area but to no avail.

As I live in a second floor flat with no outdoor access, shelters seem very reluctant to consider my enquiries. Even for already indoor cats and it's becoming frustrating.

I've spent most of my life with cats (I'm 27 year old female) and since moving out into my own place, I miss having one around so much.

If anyone can help, please get in touch. I can promise it will be very well looked after and it will have everything it needs, including food and a lot of attention. 

I am unable to offer much upfront in terms of cost but would appreciate anything that could be arranged.

I do not have my own car so ideally in Southampton area or a cat that is okay with travelling on the train or bus within Hampshire.

Appreciate any help!


----------



## FosterMama (9 mo ago)

Hi Pray,

Unfortunately a flat isn't an ideal living situation for a cat. However, it would be perfect to be a halfway home for cats who need fostering! That way you would still be able to have a cat in your life, and you'd be doing a good thing for some poor cat who would otherwise be stuck in a vet's kennel / dog crate / shelter pen.

If I were you I'd contact all local rescue groups (small ones too) and local vets, to ask if they have any cats that need fostering at the moment. You can also ask to be kept in mind for future cases.

How does that sound?



PrayForTheWicked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to adopt a kitten/young cat. I have looked on all the rescues in my area but to no avail.
> 
> ...





PrayForTheWicked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to adopt a kitten/young cat. I have looked on all the rescues in my area but to no avail.
> 
> ...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

FosterMama said:


> Hi Pray,
> 
> *Unfortunately a flat isn't an ideal living situation for a cat.* However, it would be perfect to be a halfway home for cats who need fostering! That way you would still be able to have a cat in your life, and you'd be doing a good thing for some poor cat who would otherwise be stuck in a vet's kennel / dog crate / shelter pen.
> 
> ...


Why would that be ?
If a cat is to be kept indoors does it really matter whether it is in a flat or a house .


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

PrayForTheWicked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to adopt a kitten/young cat. I have looked on all the rescues in my area but to no avail.
> 
> ...


It is such a shame that many cat rescues wont drag themselves into the 21st century It is no longer the safe option to allow free roaming but many of them still insist on it.
Try small independent rescues , you may find some on this site that you are not aware of.........

https://www.catchat.org/index.php/cat-rescue-centres-uk-ireland


----------

